
That ‘Fake Plastic Rice’ in Nigeria Was Actually Something Much More Depressing - electic
http://gizmodo.com/that-fake-plastic-rice-in-nigeria-was-actually-someth-1790627056?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+gizmodo%2Ffull+%28Gizmodo%29
======
setasors
Not sure how skeptical we should be.

First they said it was plastic rice, and then the company proved that it was
actually plastic, but not for consumption but for for display only, like you
see all over Asia.

Now, after that fake news was brought to light, they come up with another one
saying it's actually contaminated?

------
Pica_soO
Corrupt government gets insufficiently bribed and grabs traders lousy goods
with any sad excuse available.

